# Paint for a Chevalier Milling machine



## mirage100 (Feb 27, 2018)

Can anyone help me with some paint for a Chevalier milling machine. don't need to paint the whole thing just the bottom half. I would like any info on the paint. The color is light tan. Can anyone tell me where to get some, who can mix some up, paint # and MFG anything that will help me get some factory color paint. Thank Y'all very much for your time. Reeve


----------



## dlane (Feb 27, 2018)

Pic’s


----------



## Doubleeboy (Feb 27, 2018)

Chevalier USA is in So Cal, call em up, they have very good customer service, they could likely help you with the paint or a code to have it mixed.  Have your model# and serial # handy when you call.


----------



## mirage100 (Feb 28, 2018)

No good calling Chevalier. Guess I will go to Home Depot and see it they can match it.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 28, 2018)

Do a cool two tone, like the 50's cars. Don't have to color match, and you will have the only one like it. Mike


----------



## francist (Feb 28, 2018)

I take all of my colour matching to a dedicated paint store such as a Sherwin-Williams, Benjamin Moore, etc. Around here anyway, they often have one or two senior staff who have been in the business for a long time and can bring a lot more experience to bear. They will usually start with a computer match, see how close it comes, and then tweak the mix by eye from there if it needs it. That's where the experience comes in -- how much to tweak or not. If you are able to bring a decent enough sample to them, the results stand a better chance of turning out well.

-frank


----------



## mirage100 (Mar 1, 2018)

I dont want to repaint the whole thing. The paint is in good shape except the bottom half and it just need sanding to feather the edges then paint.


----------



## mirage100 (Mar 15, 2018)

got the paint  at PPG . They did a great job. Only problem is I had to buy a gallon. No big deal. Thanks PPG


----------

